# Wild comb with no center rib



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Found this at the edge of a hive making foundationless, never seen it before.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a few boxes of foundationless frames that look almost exactly like that - thanks to wax moth larvae.


----------



## Joebee (Nov 28, 2011)

This comb is for boneless honey....no ribs.


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

:lpf:


----------

